# Ulster Bank €206 Million Tracker Fund



## peemac (5 May 2017)

http://www.irishtimes.com/business/...de-206m-for-mortgage-redress-scheme-1.3072837 


Ulster Bank in the Republic set aside €206 million last year to cover the costs of a mortgage redress scheme for customers who were denied a tracker interest rate on their homes loans over the past decade.

This emerges in the bank’s latest statutory accounts, published on Friday, and is to cover “potential remediation and project costs”.

Ulster Bank had previously set aside €5 million in 2015 to cover the cost of the scheme, which is part of an industry-wide review of tracker mortgages ordered by the Central Bank in December 2015.

The accounts state that the bank has begun to write to the affected customers.


----------



## MorgVar (9 May 2017)

I fail to see relevance of comment that they are beginning to write to affected customers. Im still awaiting any info and waiting  for decision on review. Have been told it may be yet another  few months. Have askrd CB to investigate


----------

